# Need Help Finding 96 Brigadier Inox



## dickflanagan (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm having one heck of a time locating a new-in-the-box 96 Brigadier Inox (J960560) (naturally I started looking after they were discontinued.)

If anyone sees one at a dealer or gun show, please give me a call. I'm starting to get desperate....  

Dick Flanagan
Carson City'ish, Nevada
775-267-4900
Cell: 775-721-7608


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

dickflanagan said:


> I'm having one heck of a time locating a new-in-the-box 96 Brigadier Inox (J960560) (naturally I started looking after they were discontinued.)
> 
> If anyone sees one at a dealer or gun show, please give me a call. I'm starting to get desperate....
> 
> ...


I'm with ya on that one... I'm looking for one myself. I think anyone who has one is now holding on to it just for the fact that Beretta has discontinued them. We have a gun show coming up in June in my area, I'm going to look for one there. I'm also keeping an eye out on gunbroker as well.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I personally would never do it, but ya might have to buy online in order to get one.

The only place I MIGHT be tempted to buy online at is CDNN Investments - I have heard good things about them.

I want an HK USP compact next, and they have a decent deal on closeout models w/ the stainless slide. But, by the time I pay the transfer fees AND sales tax (I live in TX and they are located in TX), I'd rather just buy 1 in person for a few dollars more. If I see any Berettas listed, I'll let ya know.


----------



## dickflanagan (Apr 7, 2006)

I may have to settle for a non-Inox in the short term just to get some shooting done. Is there any difference other than the finish between the 96 Brigadier Inox (J960560) and the plain vanilla 96 Brigadier (J960700)? All the pictures of the Inox show the Hogue rubber finger-groove grips, while the non-Inox is always pictured with the straight rubber grips.

I thought I had found some leads to an Inox on gunsamerica until I found that most of their listings are long out of date.

Gun show season doesn't start around here (Reno/Carson City) until late Summer and that's too long to wait for my first Beretta (until now I've been into Colts, Springfields, Kimbers and Sigs)

Dick


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I can always order Hogue grips for a plain Beretta. I had a set for about a year, but ended up taking them off and selling them. They made the grip a little too fat for me.


----------



## dickflanagan (Apr 7, 2006)

I would even be willing to buy from an on-line dealer, but after telephoning over thirty of them over the past three days, I have yet to find one. I'm quickly learning that most on-line dealers advertise everything and then wait for someone to try to buy one before they check to see if they can actually get one.

Today I did make some progress, though. I located a new non-Inox 96 Brigadier (J960700) that I'll take delivery of in about ten days. This will give me a chance to evaluate the weapon and see if I really want to go to the trouble of hunting for an Inox.

This also gave me a chance to order my favorite holster (Kramer Vertical Scabbard) and a set of Hogue rubber finger-groove grips. I have large hands and already have a set of Hogues on a double-stack 45 that fit my hands very nicely.

By the way, one of the on-line dealers who was advertising an Inox was asking over $1500!!!! That tells me that when the Inox's do show up, they are probably going to go for collector prices.

Dick


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2006)

dickflanagan said:


> I would even be willing to buy from an on-line dealer, but after telephoning over thirty of them over the past three days, I have yet to find one. I'm quickly learning that most on-line dealers advertise everything and then wait for someone to try to buy one before they check to see if they can actually get one.
> 
> Today I did make some progress, though. I located a new non-Inox 96 Brigadier (J960700) that I'll take delivery of in about ten days. This will give me a chance to evaluate the weapon and see if I really want to go to the trouble of hunting for an Inox.
> 
> ...


Let me know how you do. I'm willing to bet when I come across an INOX Brig, it's going to cost me... dearly...  I have shot a "non - inox" 96 brig... Loved it! I think the heavier slide reduces the recoil. It was extremely smoothe and accurate.

I wish I had known you where looking for some Hogue finger groove grips, I'm selling mine. I switched to just plain Hogue rubber grips for my 92FS.


----------



## MM Developer (Feb 24, 2006)

*Hmm*

that's interesting. I guess I got my 96 (back in 2003) just in time.


----------



## 96 Brigadier (Feb 17, 2006)

All of this discussion makes me feel very fortunate, since I bought mine this last November (2005). I love it. I'm sure you will continue your search after firing the Non-Inox version. I have never had a handgun with the combat style trigger gaurd but I love the one this has. With that and the heavier slide, recoil is not a problem.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2006)

96 Brigadier said:


> All of this discussion makes me feel very fortunate, since I bought mine this last November (2005). I love it. I'm sure you will continue your search after firing the Non-Inox version. I have never had a handgun with the combat style trigger gaurd but I love the one this has. With that and the heavier slide, recoil is not a problem.


You're lucky... I should have got one when I had the chance, but at the time I had no idea beretta was going to discontinue them. I'll keep looking and have to pay a small mint for one.


----------



## targa88 (Apr 18, 2006)

You might want to check on the various & sundry auction sites. Try http://www.berettacollection.com/


----------

